# Aussie Crocodile Man Steve Irwin Dead!



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

http://www.theage.com.au/news/natio...eve-irwin--dies/2006/09/04/1157222051494.html


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

Its sad to hear but I'm beginning to see a trend.
Playing with dangerous animals or somehow thinking there friendly characters from a Disney movie at some point can kill you.
Remember the lady that used to study moose and walk right up to the bulls in a swamp with a fake set of antlers? A bull moose eventually ran her into the ground.
Remember the guy that spent months up in Alaska filming grizzlies a stones toss away? They eventually ate him and his girlfriend. 
Oh and then there was poor Roy that nearly died from being carried by the neck by one of his white tigers.
And now we see Steve Irwin dead by a sting ray. 
Can't say I'm surprised. Pushing the boundaries with wildlife is not the brightest thing a person can do. 

Rest in Peace Steve.

Cheers
MacGuiver


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

The guy was a reptile expert, I think he may have been out of his league going into the water. I'm naive on this topic though, I don't know his full professional skills other than with reptiles.

Regardless I will miss Steve Irwin Crocodile Hunter shows, I am a fan and always enjoyed his documentaries.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

That's a shame - and a young child as well will miss dad. I liked Terri- thought she was a quiet and lovely offset to Steve's wildman act. 

I'll miss his enthusiasm.

What a terrible shock for Terri when she returns.


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> That's a shame - and a young child as well will miss dad. I liked Terri- thought she was a quiet and lovely offset to Steve's wildman act.
> 
> I'll miss his enthusiasm.
> 
> What a terrible shock for Terri when she returns.


2 children... She meanwhile is filming a documentary in Tasmania.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Someone had told me about this earlier tonight.

Nautral Selection, anyone?


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

My recollection of sting rays is that they have a poisonous spur that can be deadly when employed. As a boy I remember being very scared about getting close to a sting ray that a fisherman had just pulled out of the ocean while jetty fishing at night in the south of Australia. Even I knew not to get near his tail. The thing is you have to get up pretty close and personal for the sting ray to use that spur. I think it's more of a defensive thing than a method of catching prey. What was Irwin doing that close????


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

I just got word from a journo in Australia that a giant sting ray hooked him in the chest and the poison killed him...


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

This is sad. I really like Steve Irwin. I've always wished I could be as close to nature as he was.

RIP, Steve.


----------



## BerlinerCa (Nov 22, 2005)

I feel shocked and a bit sad hearing this news. He did, however, die in the pursuit of something he loved, the exploration of wildlife on the planet and I always think that this is the best way to go. 

Crikey-RIP-Steve


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

It's sad, but hardly surprising given his chosen, dangerous line of work.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

It's a real shame.

I loved watching his show. He always seemed to be real passionate about his work. Too enthusiastic at times.

It's too bad that people who make a difference seem to go too early.


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

> What was Irwin doing that close????


Have you never seen his shows? He gets that close to everything.

RIP Croc Hunter


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

1) aaaaaaa ja ja jaaaa

2) is it on camera???





iji ji ji.....hmmmmm sorry for the outburst. But I've been dreaming about this moment for years. Call me a bad person. 
The Crocs of the world must be upset, a stingray did him in, what an irony.It's like being a formula 1 racer pilot , but finding your death while you are ridinf with your grandchildren in the bumper cars.
Can't wait to see the tv special with him dying on camera, he would have wanted that!!! 
To quote the Joker: "I'm glad you are dead" jajajaja

Sorry again, I'm just a bad seed.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBwRE4bo30o

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyQaaIEF4Ew

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsuTTxZvI9w




Ok, so i'm not REALLY glad he died, I'm not a religious fundamentalist, but he had it coming, and his wife had it coming for putting up with the clown. I do pitty the children. 

And to anyone who said "RIP", well , that would be the last thing this guy would want. Expect the mock of him going to hell, and loving it!!!


----------



## BerlinerCa (Nov 22, 2005)

I couldn't help wonder how a stingray could kill a person. I mean I have seen stingrays and they always seemed more or less harmless to me. But the latest report I read claims that he was killed by a stingray barb through the heart!



> Irwin, 44, had been filming a documentary off Port Douglas in northern Queensland when he was killed by a stingray barb through the heart. He was rushed to hospital by helicopter, but he died before they arrived.


http://www.cbc.ca/story/world/national/2006/09/04/irwin-obit.html

Yikes!!

This got me wondering if this stingray may have been a bit bigger that those I have seen. 

So i found this: http://www.fotosearch.com/DVA003/021-0079/

Now I understand a bit more. Those are some big friggin' stingrays!

One thing I loved about Steve Irwin was his overwhelming love of creatures. He loved the creatures that the rest of the world hates-snakes, lizards, reptiles. I really admired him for this. He seemed to realize that when you went into their territory you had to play by their rules. And in a way he was fearless. I remember one show when he set about rescuing a croc that had somehow become stranded in a sewer somewhere in Asia. He and a crew worked for hours to rescue this giant beast who would have just as gladly eaten any of them. And in the end Steve's joy at having rescued this beast and returned him to the wild was infectious. 

I truly think that he did a lot of good work here on Planet Earth. My thoughts and prayers now are with his wife and the two kids he has had to leave behind. It must be hard to lose such a man.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

The whole story is on Wikipedia it explains everything... he didnt die from the venom but from puncture to the heart or puncture to the chest which caused cardiac arrest.


----------



## djstp (Mar 10, 2006)

*Steve Irwin dead?*

guess he met his fate to a stringray...

http://www.forbes.com/home/feeds/ap/2006/09/04/ap2991498.html

Steve Irwin, the hugely popular Australian television personality and conservationist known as the "Crocodile Hunter," was killed Monday by a stingray while filming off the Great Barrier Reef. He was 44. 

Irwin was at Batt Reef, off the remote coast of northeastern Queensland state, shooting a segment for a series called "Ocean's Deadliest" when he swam too close to one of the animals, which have a poisonous barb on their tails, his friend and colleague John Stainton said. 

"He came on top of the stingray and the stingray's barb went up and into his chest and put a hole into his heart," said Stainton, who was on board Irwin's boat at the time. 

Crew members aboard the boat, Croc One, called emergency services in the nearest city, Cairns, and administered CPR as they rushed the boat to nearby Low Isle to meet a rescue helicopter. Medical staff pronounced Irwin dead when they arrived a short time later, Stainton said. 

Irwin was famous for his enthusiasm for wildlife and his catchword "Crikey!" in his television program "Crocodile Hunter." First broadcast in Australia in 1992, the program was picked up by the Discovery network, catapulting Irwin to international celebrity. 

He rode his image into a feature film, 2002's "The Crocodile Hunters: Collision Course" and developed the wildlife park that his parents opened, Australia Zoo, into a major tourist attraction. 

"The world has lost a great wildlife icon, a passionate conservationist and one of the proudest dads on the planet," Stainton told reporters in Cairns. "He died doing what he loved best and left this world in a happy and peaceful state of mind. He would have said, 'Crocs Rule!'" 

Prime Minister John Howard, who hand-picked Irwin to attend a gala barbecue to honor President Bush when he visited in 2003, said he was "shocked and distressed at Steve Irwin's sudden, untimely and freakish death." 

"It's a huge loss to Australia," Howard told reporters. "He was a wonderful character. He was a passionate environmentalist. He brought joy and entertainment and excitement to millions of people." 

Irwin, who made a trademark of hovering dangerously close to untethered crocodiles and leaping on their backs, spoke in rapid-fire bursts with a thick Australian accent and was almost never seen without his uniform of khaki shorts and shirt and heavy boots. 

Wild animal expert Jack Hanna, who frequently appears on TV with his subjects, offered praise for Irwin. 

"Steve was one of these guys, we thought of him as invincible," Hanna, director emeritus of the Columbus (Ohio) Zoo and Aquarium, told ABC's "Good Morning America" Monday. 

"The guy was incredible. His knowledge was incredible," Hanna said. "Some people that are doing this stuff are actors and that type of thing, but Steve was truly a zoologist, so to speak, a person who knew what he was doing. Yes, he did things a lot of people wouldn't do. I think he knew what he was doing." 

Irwin's ebullience was infectious and Australian officials sought him out for photo opportunities and to promote Australia internationally. 

His public image was dented, however, in 2004 when he caused an uproar by holding his infant son in one arm while feeding large crocodiles inside a zoo pen. Irwin claimed at the time there was no danger to the child, and authorities declined to charge Irwin with violating safety regulations. 

Later that year, he was accused of getting too close to penguins, a seal and humpback whales in Antarctica while making a documentary. Irwin denied any wrongdoing, and an Australian Environment Department investigation recommended no action be taken against him. 

Stingrays have a serrated, toxin-loaded barb, or spine, on the top of their tail. The barb, which can be up to 10 inches long, flexes if a ray is frightened. Stings usually occur to people when they step on or swim too close to a ray and can be excruciatingly painful but are rarely fatal, said University of Queensland marine neuroscientist Shaun Collin. 

Collin said he suspected Irwin died because the barb pierced under his ribcage and directly into his heart. 

"It was extraordinarily bad luck. It's not easy to get spined by a stingray and to be killed by one is very rare," Collin said. 

News of Irwin's death spread quickly, and tributes flowed from all quarters of society. 

At Australia Zoo at Beerwah, south Queensland, floral tributes were dropped at the entrance, where a huge fake crocodile gapes. Drivers honked their horns as they passed. 

"Steve, from all God's creatures, thank you. Rest in peace," was written on a card with a bouquet of native flowers. 

"We're all very shocked. I don't know what the zoo will do without him. He's done so much for us, the environment and it's a big loss," said Paula Kelly, a local resident and volunteer at the zoo, after dropping off a wreath at the gate. 

Stainton said Irwin's American-born wife Terri, from Eugene, Ore., had been informed of his death, and had told their daughter Bindi Sue, 8, and son Bob, who will turn 3 in December. 

The couple met when she went on vacation in Australia in 1991 and visited Irwin's Australia Zoo; they were married six months later. Sometimes referred to as the "Crocodile Huntress," she costarred on her husband's television show and in his 2002 movie.


----------



## iMan (Feb 22, 2005)

There's another thread here. 
http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=44161


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

What's interesting is that I've just finished reading "Life of Pi" by Yann Martel, in which the main character's father, a zoo-keeper, mentions the most dangerous animal of all, _animalus anthropomorphicus_, the animal as seen through human eyes. We tend to see animals as cute, cuddly, friendly, loving, devoted, when actually they are brutal, vicious, bloodthirsty, etc. An animal's instincts are all about survival, and I wonder if Mr Irwin went a bit too far in his pursuits. Of course, carrying your baby into the croc pit isn't a smart thing to do either:

















(The first one's photoshopped, in case you were wondering. Second one is real)

Of course, the one time I saw him on TV doing an underwater documentary, he was wearing his trademark khakis right down to the boots, even while scuba diving, so I can't say that this guy was playing with a full deck.

I feel really bad for his kids.


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

Sad news.


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 17, 2003)

I could never figure out why the world went nuts on Michael Jackson for dangling his baby out of a window but not when this guy dangled his baby in front of a crocodile...


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

comprehab said:


> Someone had told me about this earlier tonight.
> 
> Nautral Selection, anyone?


Nautral Selection? Isn't that a kind of yogurt? 

Anyway, he already had a child so his genes are living on right now. In evolutionary terms, he's a winner.

Sad story though. I was never a huge fan, but he seemed like a nice guy.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Because Michael Jackson is a pedophile and while Irwin did a stupid thing no one believed he wasn't anything but a nice guy who made a mistake.

Did you really miss the Jackson/pedophile thing? How the children were conceived? What happened at the Neverland ranch? I guess if you missed all that--or somehow condone it--you'd have trouble distinguishing between the baby balcony incident and the baby crocodile incident.




Wolfshead said:


> I could never figure out why the world went nuts on Michael Jackson for dangling his baby out of a window but not when this guy dangled his baby in front of a crocodile...


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Because Michael Jackson is a pedophile and while Irwin did a stupid thing no one believed he wasn't anything but a nice guy who made a mistake.
> 
> Did you really miss the Jackson/pedophile thing? How the children were conceived? What happened at the Neverland ranch? I guess if you missed all that--or somehow condone it--you'd have trouble distinguishing between the baby balcony incident and the baby crocodile incident.


Symantecs aside, MJ was never convicted of being a pedophile. 

MJ does have that creepy factor going for him though...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

In addition to the criminal aspect of the descriptive term, pedophilia also describes the unnatural attraction on his part to young boys, and given the children who admit to having slept in his bed, and his own admissions about it, it's an accurate description.




jicon said:


> Symantecs aside, MJ was never convicted of being a pedophile.
> 
> MJ does have that creepy factor going for him though...


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Very sad news to hear today. He brought a lot of enthusiasm and information to the world about wildlife and preservation.


----------



## cavemanatlarge (Jan 30, 2004)

A great shame

No matter what one thought of him, he was a great lover of all creatures, and a well known, interactive nature conservationist.

I feel for the people of australia who have lost an icon

Caveman


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

*How the Crocodile Man's Death Took Over the Internet*

I've copied a story below about how the web went nuts after news of Crocodile Steve's death began to be rumoured.


"When news of Steve Irwin's sudden and bizarre death broke, it spread rapidly across the internet and around the world.

Web measurement company Hitwise said Australian internet traffic to print news and media websites yesterday hit its highest point since mid-May when the country was transfixed on the rescue of the Beaconsfield miners.

The first signs that this story was choking the internet and chewing up bandwidth came about 2.30pm yesterday. The SMH site and its sister site, theage.com.au, slowed to a crawl as thousands hopped on, trying to see if the rumours were true.

All the while, waves of emails, instant messages, text messages and phone calls would have been fuelling a massive online migration of the curious and the shocked.

Within 30 minutes of the story appearing on smh.com.au site, it hit the No. 1 spot of the day's most viewed stories - the fastest moving story that we can recall.

The BBC site's new live internet monitor reported that traffic was 50-plus per cent above normal activity.

Other key news sites also showed signs of strain and some, including CNN, had to switch to a "lite" mode, ditching bandwidth-hungry elements on the home page in order to cope with the surge in usage.

In Australia, the ABC news site temporarily crashed under the weight of clicks and came back shortly after with a home page that only displayed the one story that everyone wanted to read.

The story quickly climbed to the top of news aggregator Google News, which tracks 45000 news sources from around the world.

It was a leading story on many of the world's leading news websites including CNN, USA Today, The New York Times, CBS, The Guardian in Britain, the Swedish newspaper website Aftonbladet and De Telegraaf in the Netherlands.

It was also the most blogged-about story on the internet. Technorati, which tracks 53 million blogs worldwide, is showing its top three search terms as: "Steve Irwin", "Crocodile Hunter" and "Irwin".

The first search term records more than 25,000 mentions of Irwin, the overwhelming majority of them having been logged in the past 24 hours.

The official Crocodile Hunter website rocketed to number one entertainment personality website yesterday in Australia and number 3 in the US, according to Hitwise. On the previous day it was ranked 36th most popular in Australia and 516th in the US. It also claimed 18.32 per cent of local web traffic within that category."


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

Wolfshead said:


> I could never figure out why the world went nuts on Michael Jackson for dangling his baby out of a window but not when this guy dangled his baby in front of a crocodile...


As I recall Steve Irwin got into all kinds of trouble for his baby stunt, and rightly so.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Talk about off the charts....this episode around the world. 



> 05/09/06
> *Show my death on TV*
> 
> Footage of Crocodile Hunter Steve Irwin being killed by a stingray will be shown on TV to honour his wishes.
> ...


http://www.dailystar.co.uk/news_detail.html?sku=384


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

Deep Blue said:


> It was also the most blogged-about story on the internet. Technorati, which tracks 53 million blogs worldwide, is showing its top three search terms as: "Steve Irwin", "Crocodile Hunter" and "Irwin".
> 
> The first search term records more than 25,000 mentions of Irwin, the overwhelming majority of them having been logged in the past 24 hours.


Posts that contain "steve Irwin" per day for the last 30 days.

Get your own chart!

I saw this chart yesterday and it was what you would expect, a small amount of mentions of his name, though pretty evenly dispersed as you would expect given he was out of the news recently. That chart is what it looks like today, as the mentions of him have totally dwarfed any of the previous activity of his in the last while. I was part of this blogging surge, as it was the first thing I wanted to do when I heard the news.

I'm sad to see him go, as it's never nice to see someone who lived life to it's fullest in the same way Steve Irwin did. His life was so full of experiences and adventure that most people would never dream of being able to do. And most of it was to entertain and educate people about the world around us. His show was so engrossing because he took risks to get a closer look at animals that other shows never even dared. I think it's fitting that he died doing something he loved doing. He will be missed.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Wolfshead said:


> I could never figure out why the world went nuts on Michael Jackson for dangling his baby out of a window but not when this guy dangled his baby in front of a crocodile...


excellent point


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

he never dangled his child infront of the crocodile, he was feeding the crocodile while holding his child in the other arm to a crowd of onlookers in his zoo. Th child was safe against his chest, regardless taking a child into a crocodile pen is a seriously dangerous thing for the child should an accident happen.

anyways i wonder when the last episode will be aired on tv, and what channel.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

as for the video of his stingray death
i bet it gets huge ratings with lots of network "warnings"


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

VNJ85 said:


> he never dangled his child infront of the crocodile, he was feeding the crocodile while holding his child in the other arm to a crowd of onlookers in his zoo.


you might want to check out post #19 of this thread


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

it is a faked picture, the one where the kid is dangled infront of the croc. I even saw the whole video on youtube. 

did you see the nonphotoshoped picture underneath it??


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

VNJ85 said:


> it is a faked picture, the one where the kid is dangled infront of the croc. I even saw the whole video on youtube.
> 
> did you see the nonphotoshoped picture underneath it??


anyone that drags their infant child with them into the nearby vicinity of a hungry crocodile is an idiot

was he protecting the child from the croc?
no, it was for "entertainment purposes"

he lived like an idiot and died like one
i have no sympathy or pity for him, only his children


----------



## BerlinerCa (Nov 22, 2005)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> he lived like an idiot and died like one
> i have no sympathy or pity for him, only his children


This is a bit harsh isn't it, not to mention untrue. All the accounts of his death I have so far read indicate that it was pretty much a freak accident. The giant stingray is not even considered to be a particularly dangerous sea creature. 

From the CBC web site:



> Stingrays have a toxin-loaded spine on the top of their tail. Stings, while painful, are rarely fatal according to Shaun Collin, a University of Queensland marine scientist.
> 
> Collin said he suspected Irwin died because the barb pierced his heart.
> 
> "It was extraordinarily bad luck," Collin said.


The man was an adventurer who was a bit out of his element. This probably did contribute to his death but was not the cause.

As for him dangling his baby in front of a croc, well, this is a crock. He did take the child into a pen with him but this was his job, what he did every day. It would be like a professional pilot taking his young son up in a small aircraft. Of course there is an element of danger but it is a well know danger to the professional. At worst he could be said to have exercised poor judgement in that incident.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

BerlinerCa said:


> This is a bit harsh isn't it, not to mention untrue. All the accounts of his death I have so far read indicate that it was pretty much a freak accident. The giant stingray is not even considered to be a particularly dangerous sea creature.
> 
> From the CBC web site:
> 
> ...


No, putting himself in the pen with a croc was his job. Adding his child to the "act" was, ahem, a "croc"

Can we justify police, fire and military to bring their children along on their jobs because they "did it everyday?"

an airplane is a far cry from a crocodile and a hungry one at that


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> he lived like an idiot and died like one


You know, for someone who hasn't exactly been posting the most intelligent stuff lately you might want to reconsider calling people idiots--especially in this thread in particular... you come off a bit crass.


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> he lived like an idiot and died like one
> i have no sympathy or pity for him, only his children


You guys are a tough crowd. Crucifying a guy for actions that happened 4 years ago after he dies. Comes off as very low brow. Irregardless of who a person is they deserve some respect instead of dwelling on all the mistakes they made in life. The guy risked his life to educate. He was such a celebrity because very few people in the world had the cahones this guy had. He would get up close to the animals instead of staying away as most other nature shows do. He made learning about nature and animals fun and interesting for people young and old, which I think was the truly great thing he did in this world.


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> No, putting himself in the pen with a croc was his job. Adding his child to the "act" was, ahem, a "croc"
> 
> Can we justify police, fire and military to bring their children along on their jobs because they "did it everyday?"
> 
> an airplane is a far cry from a crocodile and a hungry one at that



I think there was a greater chance the child would have been hurt in a car accident on the way to the zoo than in the "act".

Would I have done it with my child? Hell no, but that is what separates a guy like him and a guy like me. 

What we know about some animals is because of guys like him. I don't think some of his antics helped anything but his celebrity persona but a lot of the things he did (and information he collected) were of great use to a lot of people.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Strange accident. I can't count how many nature shows I've seen of scuba divers swimming with and lightly touching stingrays. I never thought they were dangerous unless provoked (beyond lightly touching). I thought there were rather docile. Of course I had heard that they did have a tail with poisonous barbs.

RIP Stevie. I'll miss your dangerous educational nature antics.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

modsuperstar said:


> You guys are a tough crowd. Crucifying a guy for actions that happened 4 years ago after he dies. Comes off as very low brow. Irregardless of who a person is they deserve some respect instead of dwelling on all the mistakes they made in life.


What would you call showing the video of his death?


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

his last wishes


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

VNJ85 said:


> his last wishes


lol. :clap:


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

it's a shame that he was underwater, and sudden, had he made it to the surface, he could have taken the mask off and go " crickey" !!! That would have been grand! 

Any one knows if the funny t-shirts are out yet??


----------



## BerlinerCa (Nov 22, 2005)

Great clip of Steve Irwin on Conan,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kY5_Ti_dOa4

How can you not love this guy. He was a hoot.


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

*Steve No More*



BerlinerCa said:


> Great clip of Steve Irwin on Conan,
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kY5_Ti_dOa4


Oops...great clip no more. NBC got snotty nosed.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

National Geographic produces far better pieces on wild animals as their motive is to show nature, well, naturally without the constant human intervention

Irwin was obviously a ham and pissing off wild animals to provoke a reaction for entertainment purposes is not respecting nature.

I guess it goes to show people like watching someone pissing off a crocodile as opposed to watching this hundreds of millions of years old creature (a veritable dinosaur in our present day) in its natural habitat doing what nature intended.

Nature is the star, not some short pants wearing, tag line screaming yokel.

What's the old saying? "if you play with fire..."


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Hmm. This coming from the guy who offs a raccoon because he can't keep his door shut. :clap:

You're a real human being. You're beginning to sound more and more like Don Cherry every day. :lmao:


----------



## LaurieR (Feb 9, 2006)

:clap: :clap: :clap: 



« MannyP Design » said:


> Hmm. This coming from the guy who offs a raccoon because he can't keep his door shut. :clap:


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

« MannyP Design » said:


> Hmm. This coming from the guy who offs a raccoon because he can't keep his door shut. :clap:
> 
> You're a real human being. You're beginning to sound more and more like Don Cherry every day. :lmao:


so better the raccoon kills my cat or gives my cat some sort of disease?
i called animal control who advised me that they should capture the raccoon
i would think they are far more knoweldgeable than anyone on this board
also, i didn't make a tv show out of it nor did i get any money, nor did i hold a baby in front of said raccoon for "show" purposes

also i don't wear 1950s car seat covers as suits


----------



## LaurieR (Feb 9, 2006)

No...better you find a way to coexist with the raccoon if at all possible...and, clearly, it was possible. Leaving your door open and then having a raccoon offed because it intrudes will never make sense to me.

But that was another thread, wasn't it?

For the record, I never much cared for the way Steve Irwin tormented wild animals for the purpose of entertainment and I always wondered if his fate would be death by wild animal (look at Timothy Treadwell...sheesh), but I still feel badly that he is dead.



MACSPECTRUM said:


> so better the raccoon kills my cat or gives my cat some sort of disease?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

LaurieR said:


> No...better you find a way to coexist with the raccoon if at all possible...and, clearly, it was possible. Leaving your door open and then having a raccoon offed because it intrudes will never make sense to me.
> 
> But that was another thread, wasn't it?
> 
> For the record, I never much cared for the way Steve Irwin tormented wild animals for the purpose of entertainment and I always wondered if his fate would be death by wild animal (look at Timothy Treadwell...sheesh), but I still feel badly that he is dead.


again, it was the recommendation of animal control who i suggest are much more expert in this area than i or perhaps anyone else on this board


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Cop out. You could have adjusted your own behaviour very early on, and simply left your door closed.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

The Doug said:


> Cop out. You could have adjusted your own behaviour very early on, and simply left your door closed.


i guess it was my mistake for not thinking about the ramifications about putting the cat's food outside while i was away for they day

then again, it's not like raccoons are an endangered species or that i was profitting from the "offing" of said raccoon

hell, i didn't even have time to come up with a good tag line


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

he stole my bit!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8oDc5ercEg


----------



## Jacklar (Jul 23, 2005)

heck, I kill raccoons for fun.. just for plain old fun...

how do you like that?


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

Does Norm MacDonald do one of the voices for those annoying beavers in the Bell ads?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

zoziw said:


> Does Norm MacDonald do one of the voices for those annoying beavers in the Bell ads?


sure sounds like it
does anyone like those beaver ads?
they are so terrible
remind me of why I hate Bell


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> remind me of why I hate Bell



Are you sure about that?? I think what you hate in those ads are the Beaver, because they remind you of racoons.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Globe had a year in review photo album - this caught my eye.

Next generation. His daughter has her own show now. :clap:

Miss ya Steve.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

i just hope she doesn't make a show of annoying otherwise docile, mind their own business animals


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

You might have a point if humans minded THEIR own business instead of destroying habitat far away from public scrutiny and awareness.

As it stands endangered species have no defence other than what shows like Steve's - which brings heightened public awareness to the debacle - provide.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

*What a doll! Steve Irwin lives on*



MacDoc said:


> As it stands endangered species have no defence other than what shows like Steve's - which brings heightened public awareness to the debacle - provide.


Let's hope is legacy is not being an action figure....


> People Magazine reported that Wild Republic, the nature brand of K&M International, along with Irwin's family and Australia Zoo, has decided to launch a new line of toys.


http://www.ibnlive.com/news/heres-a-steve-irwin-doll-for-your-kid/top/29573-8.html


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

While Steve's intent would seem to have been honourable and his love of animals sincere, the "carrying on" by family and K & M International is driven by dollars to make a living for his family left behind.

A line of toys is pure money driven. They have better options to raise funds without exploiting children.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Nice to see Steve and family back on National Geographic. :clap:

Did not know he was a pretty fine surfer. They showed him surfing - no slouch - been doing it since he was 9.
He'd been teaching Bindi to surf as well.

The shows tonight is in full HD - can't recall seeing his stuff in HD before. Brings even greater enjoyment.

Thanks to all the Irwins and Nat'l Geo.. :clap:


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

MacDoc said:


> Nice to see Steve and family back on National Geographic. :clap:
> 
> Did not know he was a pretty fine surfer. They showed him surfing - no slouch - been doing it since he was 9.
> He'd been teaching Bindi to surf as well.
> ...


the cynic in me says; "money grab"


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Why?? - royalties all flow to his family who are still very active in the same field.
His daughter has her own kids nature show.
He earned his rewards both pre and posthumously and I'd hardly call Nat'l Geo a pariah either.

You need a cleansing dose of Epsom salts - lose the dyspepsia


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Resurrection of a dead thread! If only they could resurrect Steve himself.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

They have sort of. He is very present in the noosphere and like Bambi will impact generation after generation.

Now just wait a couple of computer generations for virtual Steve.


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

I admit it. Steve Irwin is not dead at all. 

I am he!

Long Live the Crocodile Hunter...(me, that is.)


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Right accent anyway


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

If he was popular a few years earlier, he would have been one of Futurama's heads in a jar.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Nice to see The Crocodile Hunter back on Discovery regularly. :clap:

Good episode on right now moving a number of big crocs in a zoo.


----------

